# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  licenza ristorante

## alessio72

salve,ma acquistare la licenza per aprire un ristorante significa rilevare l'intera attività e attuare una vera e propria cessione di azienda?

----------


## Contabile

No. Potresti anche essere solo interessato ad acquisire il titolo autorizzatorio senza necessariamente dover comprare anche il complesso aziendale.

----------


## alessio72

GRAZIE.......ma ti chiedo...per esempio in caso di snc che va ad aprire l'attivita......un socio puo' conferire alla società  l'apporto della licenza eventualmente precedentem acquisita?=Cioè...il socio potrebbe acquistare da solo precedentem la licenza e poi conferirla?

----------


## Contabile

Teoricamente potrebbe essere fattibile. Il problema &#232; dare una valutazione al conferimento del titolo. Poni ad esempio che detta licenza valga X perch&#233; il vecchio titolare esercitava in VIA Tal dei Tali. Ora andando ad aprire in altra zona che valore pu&#242; avere tale titolo? 
Tieni inoltre presente che il socio se &#232; titolare di autorizzazione "dovrebbe" aver aperto attivit&#224; di impresa.

----------


## alessio72

Scusami...ti chiedo un'ultima cosa.......ma un privato non avente partita iva...potrebbe acquistare una licenza ristorazione......e rivendersela successivamente  a terzi..lucrandone la differenza?

----------


## kennedy08

> No. Potresti anche essere solo interessato ad acquisire il titolo autorizzatorio senza necessariamente dover comprare anche il complesso aziendale.

    
       Pero' scusa sempre con contratto di cessione d'azienda   devo acquistare il titolo autorizzatorio vero?

----------


## alessio72

ma io chiedo appunto,......la si puo acquistare una licenza essendo privati non titolari di p.iva....al di fuori di una cessione di azienda?

----------


## kennedy08

> ma io chiedo appunto,......la si puo acquistare una licenza essendo privati non titolari di p.iva....al di fuori di una cessione di azienda?

  Secondo me no. Il passaggio del titolo avviene all'interno del cessione della azienda o di un ramo di essa. 
quando acquisti un'azienda tu poi anche essere un privato ma dopo va da se' che per la voltura del titolo diventi imprenditore.
In pratica al notaio non serve il numero di partita iva del cessionario per effettuare una cessione d'azienda.

----------

